# How to snow spray?



## mznqLT

Hi, I want you to ask how to do snow spray:dunno:, it's kind a funny thing to little bit annoy friends :laugh:, or revenge other skiier or snowboarders for spraying :cheeky4:, Thank you, sorry for my english.


----------



## mbesp

go really fast and then stop really hard. Just make sure you stop before the person or are able to slide off to the side. How long have you been riding? If you dont know how to do this just from riding you probably shouldn't be trying it. You're going to hit someone.


----------



## Toecutter

mbesp said:


> If you dont know how to do this just from riding you probably shouldn't be trying it. You're going to hit someone.


Agreed.
.
.


----------



## Grizz

mbesp said:


> go really fast and then stop really hard.


Practice on large inanimate objects (Trees, Rocks, Snowcats) before moving on to people. The only pain experienced will be your own. 

Spraying people you don't ride with is a dick move.


----------



## Toecutter

Grizz said:


> Practice on large inanimate objects (Trees, Rocks, Snowcats) before moving on to people. The only pain experienced will be your own.
> 
> Spraying people you don't ride with is a dick move.


I don't know why you'd want to do it to friends either.


----------



## Grizz

Toecutter said:


> I don't know why you'd want to do it to friends either.


With select friends it can be a "hi how are you" equivalent to a high five. Small amount of spray keeping it below the waist.


----------



## baconzoo

*I spray myself all day long*






Watch the second half of the video where I demonstrate on a groomer how to power schuss from many different angles. It's all about having enough speed to dump on a knoll or bump or better yet, a pocket of powder.


----------



## Toecutter

Grizz said:


> With select friends it can be a "hi how are you" equivalent to a high five. Small amount of spray keeping it below the waist.


I don't know why you'd want to high-five a friend (or anybody) either.

Har.


----------



## Grizz

Toecutter said:


> I don't know why you'd want to high-five a friend (or anybody) either.


TC is too cool for the post killer pow line high fiver.... say it ain't so.


----------



## Toecutter

Grizz said:


> TC is too cool for the post killer pow line high fiver.... say it ain't so.


I thought guys were back to doing vagina-handshakes now...


----------



## Karasene

Grizz said:


> Spraying people you don't ride with is a dick move.


Word. I got sprayed about 5 times sitting on the mountain after breaking my neck in Dec. it was pre-season bullet proof conditions so those sprays were more like chucks of ice flying at my head. Assholes.
Deff stick to spaying friends only. 

Friend got me good last time.. was riding on my own when they recognized me and snuck up on my backside. Looked over and bam solid shot to the face. :laugh: It was war after that!


Baconzoo that video is badass.


----------



## Grizz

Toecutter said:


> I thought guys were back to doing vagina-handshakes now...


????? Sounds like a Bachy thing.


----------



## mznqLT

mbesp said:


> How long have you been riding? If you dont know how to do this just from riding you probably shouldn't be trying it. You're going to hit someone.


Im riding about 2years, so I think i won't hurt somebody, just maybe my board was too old, maybe speed too slow (i think board foult), but I can't spray high, I'll try it, next year


----------



## mznqLT

Grizz said:


> Practice on large inanimate objects (Trees, Rocks, Snowcats) before moving on to people. The only pain experienced will be your own.
> 
> Spraying people you don't ride with is a dick move.


Yeah, maybe ill won't try to kill my self


----------



## snowvols

Why does everyone get offended when you get sprayed? It's snow! Spraying people is always a good time. I understand if they are hurt but if someone is laying down and just took a wicked fall I won't spray them but sitting in the middle of a run fair game, sitting behind a roller fair game, or making out with your significant other you're going to get sprayed.


----------



## NickCap

especially spraying all of those assholes that sit in the middle of the mountain... and dont move there fat asses!!! lol


----------



## snowfiend

mznqLT said:


> Im riding about 2years, so I think i won't hurt somebody, just maybe my board was too old, maybe speed too slow (i think board foult), but I can't spray high, I'll try it, next year


if your riding on ice there might not me much to spray


----------



## Toecutter

Grizz said:


> ????? Sounds like a Bachy thing.


LOL, it was from childhood. Ask a 12 year-old boy; he'll show you.


----------



## baconzoo

do it like MFM does.. (20 sec. in)


----------



## Grizz

snowvols said:


> Why does everyone get offended when you get sprayed? It's snow! Spraying people is always a good time.


A couple thoughts...

The golden rule comes to mind. You don't know how they feel about getting sprayed, so don't do it. Have some respect for others.

It's a needless risk to the sprayed upon. It's one thing to risk your own safety but to do something that puts another at risk is uncalled for.


----------



## BliND KiNK

20 seconds in that kid is blocking the feature so his fault I'd say.. BE FUCKING CAREFUL spraying until you have it on lock... this dude at my hill always sprays me (we're friends) I tried to spray him the other day lost my edge and became an ass sliding rocket he was lucky to have jumped over me.......... which was equally funny but had he not it would have been serious shit.


----------



## snowvols

Grizz said:


> A couple thoughts...
> 
> The golden rule comes to mind. You don't know how they feel about getting sprayed, so don't do it. Have some respect for others.
> 
> It's a needless risk to the sprayed upon. It's one thing to risk your own safety but to do something that puts another at risk is uncalled for.


How's it a risk? just simple board control. It's snow I am not that worried what others think. I am an asshole so that might be part of the problem. Some nights riding the resort are boring so it is a way of entertainment.


----------



## Grizz

snowvols said:


> How's it a risk? just simple board control. It's snow I am not that worried what others think. I am an asshole so that might be part of the problem. Some nights riding the resort are boring so it is a way of entertainment.


It's a risk because there is a possibility (doesn't matter how small) you could loose it. The fact that it's a needless move should make you think twice about it. It's not about what others think, the issue is safety and respect. 

There is also the psychological factor. The people you are spraying have no idea what your level of riding is. How do they know you won't hit them? You're bored so it's ok to fuck with innocent people? The sense of entitlement these days baffles me.

Bottom line, it seems like bullying to me. Inflicting your will on a less powerful person.

Based only on the facts you've given and not knowing you personally, I'd agree with your self assessment.


----------



## Toecutter

snowvols said:


> How's it a risk? just simple board control. It's snow I am not that worried what others think. I am an asshole so that might be part of the problem. Some nights riding the resort are boring so it is a way of entertainment.


Snowboarding gets so boring for you that the only thing you can think to do is harass other people? Lovely.


----------



## snowvols

I didn't realize everyone here took life so serious. Sorry that I am unable to get out during the weekday so a few days during the week I have to get out on weeknights. Yes, Brighton does get kind of boring at nights. Most of the jibs have bombed out landings towards the end of the night so I don't play much in park at night. There isn't much terrain open but I still enjoy being on snow. 

How is it needless? It is a good way of letting people know they shouldn't be there i.e. other side of a roller that you can't see until you are in the air. You say terrible place to stay and a little spray. It would be psychologically devastating if little Timmy was sitting on the other side of a roller and someone landed on top of him. He would probably have nightmares so it is a way to counsel people. If you look at my first post I listed the people I spray. There are 4 categories of people I spray. It is fair I believe. Sitting on the other side of a roller, middle of a trail, making out, or snake me you get sprayed. I don't know why people on here get so butt hurt over a little snow getting on their outer wear :dunno: It's all in fun and helping people out as well.


----------



## Grizz

Try and justify it all you want but it's not going to fly.



snowvols said:


> How is it needless? It is a good way of letting people know they shouldn't be there i.e. other side of a roller that you can't see until you are in the air. You say terrible place to stay and a little spray. It would be psychologically devastating if little Timmy was sitting on the other side of a roller and someone landed on top of him. He would probably have nightmares so it is a way to counsel people. If you look at my first post I listed the people I spray. There are 4 categories of people I spray. It is fair I believe. Sitting on the other side of a roller, middle of a trail, making out, or snake me you get sprayed. I don't know why people on here get so butt hurt over a little snow getting on their outer wear :dunno: It's all in fun and helping people out as well.



So you are trying to promote safety by doing an unsafe action? This keeps getting better.

Needless because, "You say terrible place to stay" and *NO* spray. You've just achieved education without putting anyone at risk.


----------



## Toecutter

snowvols said:


> I didn't realize everyone here took life so serious. Sorry that I am unable to get out during the weekday so a few days during the week I have to get out on weeknights. Yes, Brighton does get kind of boring at nights. Most of the jibs have bombed out landings towards the end of the night so I don't play much in park at night. There isn't much terrain open but I still enjoy being on snow.
> 
> How is it needless? It is a good way of letting people know they shouldn't be there i.e. other side of a roller that you can't see until you are in the air. You say terrible place to stay and a little spray. It would be psychologically devastating if little Timmy was sitting on the other side of a roller and someone landed on top of him. He would probably have nightmares so it is a way to counsel people. If you look at my first post I listed the people I spray. There are 4 categories of people I spray. It is fair I believe. Sitting on the other side of a roller, middle of a trail, making out, or snake me you get sprayed. I don't know why people on here get so butt hurt over a little snow getting on their outer wear :dunno: It's all in fun and helping people out as well.


Ha! It turns out the self-described asshole is actually doing good deeds!


----------



## Toecutter

BurtonAvenger coming along to tell how back-in-the-day things were so rough that people riding in the park would stab one another with a rusty prison shank in 3...2...1...


----------



## Grizz

Toecutter said:


> Ha! It turns out the self-described asshole is actually doing good deeds!


Spreading humanitarianism through spray. Gandhi would be proud.


----------



## Grizz

Toecutter said:


> BurtonAvenger coming along to tell how back-in-the-day things were so rough that people riding in the park would stab one another with a rusty prison shank in 3...2...1...


True story. BA only has one kidney, half an ear and a tetanus infection due to the RPS. Dude is a badass.


----------



## Toecutter

Grizz said:


> Spreading humanitarianism through spray. Gandhi would be proud.


I think someone should start a program in which volunteers toss firecrackers at American soldiers in Afghanistan as a reminder to watch out for IEDs.

Thread blowing up in 3...2...1...


----------



## snowvols

Sorry you guys take everything so serious. Enjoy life. You won't convince me to not spray people just as i can't convince you it's not a big deal. That's the joys of a message board we can all have differing opinions, but enjoy the same sport. I do not recommend spraying people if you do not have much board control though as you could slip out and really screw someone up with an edge. Since it would be your fault you gotta pay the bill for the doctor.


----------



## Toecutter

Grizz said:


> True story. BA only has one kidney, half an ear and a tetanus infection due to the RPS. Dude is a badass.


I heard he lost his ear while engaged in combat with a member of the Republican Guard Snowboard Team in the first Gulf War.


----------



## baconzoo

I once watched him break up a bar brawl, pretty impressive for sure.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

snowvols said:


> How's it a risk? just simple board control. It's snow I am not that worried what others think. I am an asshole so that might be part of the problem. Some nights riding the resort are boring so it is a way of entertainment.


He gets it. Also being an asshole makes the world go round.



Toecutter said:


> BurtonAvenger coming along to tell how back-in-the-day things were so rough that people riding in the park would stab one another with a rusty prison shank in 3...2...1...


Fuck spraying originated outside the park doing it in the park is just that much more fun.




baconzoo said:


> I once watched him break up a bar brawl, pretty impressive for sure.


You really are still fixated on that bar brawl break up aren't you? We are talking Sabres Playoff fight right?

If you can spray spray if you can't you can't it's that basic. I spray people on a daily basis because guess what we're on snow it's not going to kill you. OH NOEZ THINKZ OF DA CHILDR3N! Fuck some people take life far to serious. Guess you're the guys that get butt hurt I'll go down a groomer and toss up a spray in front of you so you have to ride through it. Or you get pissed that I slash pow under the chairlift and it will shoot high enough to hit you while you're sitting there gaping at my awesomeness.

People need to learn to not be such pussies it's what's killing this country.


----------



## Toecutter

BurtonAvenger said:


> He gets it. Also being an asshole makes the world go round.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck spraying originated outside the park doing it in the park is just that much more fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are still fixated on that bar brawl break up aren't you? We are talking Sabres Playoff fight right?
> 
> If you can spray spray if you can't you can't it's that basic. I spray people on a daily basis because guess what we're on snow it's not going to kill you. OH NOEZ THINKZ OF DA CHILDR3N! Fuck some people take life far to serious. Guess you're the guys that get butt hurt I'll go down a groomer and toss up a spray in front of you so you have to ride through it. Or you get pissed that I slash pow under the chairlift and it will shoot high enough to hit you while you're sitting there gaping at my awesomeness.
> 
> People need to learn to not be such pussies it's what's killing this country.


LOL! I should've bet money on this one!


----------



## Toecutter

Snowolf said:


> So do you guys deliberately hit puddles next to the sidewalks in your car to spray pedestrians too?...I mean its "only water".......:dunno:


No, but I like tossing beer in peoples' face at a bar. "It's only beer!"


----------



## baconzoo

BurtonAvenger said:


> You really are still fixated on that bar brawl break up aren't you?


It's like when you see two dogs fighting, the guy who tries to break it up always gets bit. So you won't find me sticking my hand in there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

baconzoo said:


> It's like when you see two dogs fighting, the guy who tries to break it up always gets bit. So you won't find me sticking my hand in there.


When I see two dogs fighting I usually start betting.


----------



## Toecutter

BurtonAvenger said:


> When I see two dogs fighting I usually start betting.


...that they'll eventually end up humping?


----------



## cadencesdad

snowvols said:


> Why does everyone get offended when you get sprayed? It's snow! Spraying people is always a good time. I understand if they are hurt but if someone is laying down and just took a wicked fall I won't spray them but sitting in the middle of a run fair game, sitting behind a roller fair game, or making out with your significant other you're going to get sprayed.


Agreed. Obviously everybody on the mountain doesn't have a problem with snow so....... I think it would be fun if people sprayed more. If someone 
sprays me with a really good one, I can laugh it off and think to myself "NICE ONE"... Then I will track them down and try to hit them with a massive
wall of white doom type shit.


----------



## Grizz

snowvols said:


> Enjoy life.


Every minute of it. Even trying to reason with you. I could be wrong, maybe I'm too empathetic?

I do know one thing for sure, keep spraying people and eventually you'll hit the wrong person.


----------



## Grizz

baconzoo said:


> I once watched him break up a bar brawl, pretty impressive for sure.


I talked to someone on a chairlift, who knew someone, who said BA learned all his park skills from Chuck Norris.


----------



## Karasene

Sorry I have some pent up aggression on this issue..

So I was sitting in the middle of the trail.... I BROKE my FUCKING neck. So fuck every asshole that sprayed me in the face with chunks of ice while I sat there for 10 minutes and tried to regain all the feeling back in my left arm. Sorry but not everyone sitting in the middle is a dumb ass newb. I know how it works.. I just got worked. Chill out on the spray.

Stick to people you know.. people making out.. obvious tool bags etc.


----------



## Grizz

cadencesdad said:


> Agreed. Obviously everybody on the mountain doesn't have a problem with snow so....... I think it would be fun if people sprayed more. If someone
> sprays me with a really good one, I can laugh it off and think to myself "NICE ONE"... Then I will track them down and try to hit them with a massive
> wall of white doom type shit.


So a 250 lb, backfoot ruddering, gaper, covers Cadence with the white wash, then barely makes it past her without a high speed collision, and all you will do is extract spray revenge?


----------



## Toecutter

Karasene said:


> Sorry I have some pent up aggression on this issue..
> 
> So I was sitting in the middle of the trail.... I BROKE my FUCKING neck. So fuck every asshole that sprayed me in the face with chunks of ice while I sat there for 10 minutes and tried to regain all the feeling back in my left arm. Sorry but not everyone sitting in the middle is a dumb ass newb. I know how it works.. I just got worked. Chill out on the spray.
> 
> Stick to people you know.. people making out.. obvious tool bags etc.


Seriously...that sucks. Ski resorts bring out the bad behavior in people for some reason.


----------



## baconzoo

I self schuss, to cleans myself, of my fifthly human nature.

PS Chuck Norris is so tough, he can get squeeze milk out of Burton Avenger's teet


----------



## snowvols

It sucks people sprayed Karasene while she was clearly there hurt. I don't go that far generally if someone is laying down especially if I see them take a nasty spill I stop and ask if they are ok. 

I really do not understand though why poeple are so butt hurt over the whole spraying issue. Snowolf spraying people with snow with 6% Water Content is different than running over puddles with muddy water haha.


----------



## snowfiend

but snow is water... what is the other 94% made of? candy?!


----------



## Karasene

I didnt look like I was "clearly hurt" to people like you going by.. I was sitting up right with two guys right next to me.. so to you I looked like I was just someone in the way... but whatever. I rode after that spill and I rode this weekend so I'm happy.
Just think of me if you see someone sitting there.. if you didnt see them stop I'd assume they may have fallen. Just keep riding..


Dcp584 got me GOOD coming out of the trees at Jay on Saturday! 
I sat down at the bottom of the run to put the beanie a tree branch tried to steal back on. I never saw it coming! Snow all the way down my back in my hat inside my goggles.. I was drenched. :laugh::laugh: So much fun.


----------



## PanHandler

the way i see it is that snow spraying is kind of like picking on someone. When you do it to your buddies, they know your only joking and its all in good fun (and you also know eachothers riding ability). You dont go around picking on people you dont know, so why would you go around spraying someone you dont know?

I personally dont care if someone sprays me. Ill laugh about it and get them back later. Though i wont go around spraying people i dont know unless i see them spraying people.


----------



## baldylox

> Skier from Philly punches Bethlehem boy for spraying snow, police say
> LOWER TOWAMENSING TOWNSHIP
> December 23, 2009|By Frank Warner Of The Morning Call
> 
> A Philadelphia man was charged with simple assault Sunday for knocking down and punching a 12-year-old Bethlehem boy who had sprayed snow on a friend at Blue Mountain Ski Resort, police said.
> 
> Gregory R. Bergman, 21, walked up to the boy, whom police did not identify, at 5:50 p.m. and, after throwing him to the ground, slugged him several times, state police at Lehighton said.
> 
> Blue Mountain Ski Patrol took Bergman into custody and called police, who charged him with simple assault, harassment and disorderly conduct.
> Advertisement
> 
> The boy was treated for his injuries at the Lower Towamensing Township scene and released to his father, police said.
> 
> -- Frank Warner


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Isn't Blue Mountain where the tv show ski patrol takes place?


----------



## baldylox

Never heard of the show. There are two hills ski resorts named Blue that I'm aware of... One in PA and one near Toronto. Both are < 1000ft vert.


----------



## BliND KiNK

Karasene said:


> Sorry I have some pent up aggression on this issue..
> 
> So I was sitting in the middle of the trail.... I BROKE my FUCKING neck. So fuck every asshole that sprayed me in the face with chunks of ice while I sat there for 10 minutes and tried to regain all the feeling back in my left arm. Sorry but not everyone sitting in the middle is a dumb ass newb. I know how it works.. I just got worked. Chill out on the spray.
> 
> Stick to people you know.. people making out.. obvious tool bags etc.


Had I seen you, I would've had the common courtesy to unstrap make sure you were ok until someone got there to help you (I'm a gentleman).... and then teabag you for epic laughs with the bro squad back at the lodge(I'm also the party)...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

BliND KiNK said:


> Had I seen you, I would've had the common courtesy to unstrap make sure you were ok until someone got there to help you (I'm a gentleman).... and then teabag you for epic laughs with the bro squad back at the lodge(I'm also the party)...


Why don't you just thumbjack her fartbox while you're at it?


----------



## Nefarious

So much win in this thread.

Saw a kid get slashed last weekend because of this. There were park moneys all over. Mostly middle school/high school students. One tried to dust another and hit an ice patch. His board cut a 2 inch gash in the guys arm/shoulder. I actually stopped to check it out since my buddy was the ski patroller on duty. Was pretty nasty. Heard something like 30+ stitches but no evidence to back it up.


----------



## baconzoo

we had a guy who got in a argument with a skier, he took the guys pole and slashed his face. This resulted in him getting banned for life at the resort.

Back to my self schralping, yes I unleash all my fury on myself, and it's fun! So as a snowboard terrorist, I blow myself up. Nothing beats the look on peoples faces when I'm in the lift line covered in snow (on an icy day)


----------



## mznqLT

snowvols said:


> Why does everyone get offended when you get sprayed? It's snow! Spraying people is always a good time. I understand if they are hurt but if someone is laying down and just took a wicked fall I won't spray them but sitting in the middle of a run fair game, sitting behind a roller fair game, or making out with your significant other you're going to get sprayed.


I agree with you 



snowfiend said:


> if your riding on ice there might not me much to spray


Yeah, I think I know that with Ice you can't spray a lot



Snowolf said:


> Its what we call a "slash turn". The idea is to build up some speed and then go into an aggressive turn.


Thank's! It's kind a weird and funny, when i ask about something, and it turn's to a huge discussion :laugh:


----------



## Leo

Come to Michigan and try to spray. You won't get anything and will likely wash out and slam your face into the ground thanks to Mr. Ice Patch.

On a snow day though... GAME ON!

Yea, I never spray downed people for one reason... I hurt myself off a jump before and had to sit there to shake off the dizziness (this is when I got my mild concussion). If someone didn't see me crash, they would have thought I was some noob sitting there enjoying the view. I automatically assume that someone is hurt if I see them sitting at the end of a jump. I have faith in my fellow human beings that one can't possibly be that dumb and ignorant to sit in a highly dangerous area for no reason. I know, I know... some people are, but it's just my assumption. Playing it safe here.

As for people who are standing/sitting with a bunch of friends and very obviously chatting... snow allowing...


----------



## mojo maestro

Anybody lookin' at a map.........gets sprayed.


----------



## Karasene

BurtonAvenger said:


> Why don't you just thumbjack her fartbox while you're at it?


yeah.. no.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Karasene said:


> yeah.. no.


Don't hate participate!


----------



## BliND KiNK

holding a map does seem like fair game.


----------



## dagenhay

I spray my kids all the time. My 12 yr old daughter is starting to spray me, she scares me because I worry about her losing control but she has gotten me good and never yet has washed out. I like to spray those sitting with their back and butt crack exposed. Nothing major, just enough to put some snow on the exposed flesh.


----------



## legallyillegal

like a boss
spray that kid like a boss
spray that lifty like a boss
spray that mountain host like a boss
spray that gaper like a boss
spray that troller like a boss
spray dem titties like a boss
spray that skier like a boss
spray that blogger like a boss
spray that reporter like a boss
spray that owner like a boss
boss


----------



## tj_ras

I recently sprayed an entire lift line and 4 skiers.....accidentally. I was comeing down the hill and a family of skiers cut me off after they decided to start on there run again. so i had to abruptly stop since they were covering the entire hill, and to my luck were i stoped was a bunch of fresh powder wich hastely decided to grow wings and fly all over. People were upset, i felt shunned, long story short i skated to the other end of the mountain to avoid them.


----------



## mznqLT

tj_ras said:


> I recently sprayed an entire lift line and 4 skiers.....accidentally. I was comeing down the hill and a family of skiers cut me off after they decided to start on there run again. so i had to abruptly stop since they were covering the entire hill, and to my luck were i stoped was a bunch of fresh powder wich hastely decided to grow wings and fly all over. People were upset, i felt shunned, long story short i skated to the other end of the mountain to avoid them.


So why you don't say "What are you doing? I'm comming on high speed and you blocked me" Or something like that? I think that was them foult


----------



## BliND KiNK

I would have fallen over in a fit of laughter and apology.:laugh:

oh and karasene don't worry I wouldn't try to thumbjack your fartbox.


----------



## Karasene

No, I won't make out with you.


----------



## Leo

Karasene said:


> No, I won't make out with you.


Just wait until he gives you tickets to the gunshow though. Dude has biceps that are bigger than his head


----------



## BliND KiNK

I take it back, I'd totally thumbjack your fartbox. :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:

hahahaha Leo I can't believe you remember that picture, that was like a year ago... but no I got all skinny like hahahaha.


----------



## tj_ras

mznqLT said:


> So why you don't say "What are you doing? I'm comming on high speed and you blocked me" Or something like that? I think that was them foult


im not one to start yelling scenes, i just laughed about it on my way over to the other speed lift. im the quiet kid who will only talk your ear off over the internet or if you end up being a close freind. otherwise i have very little to say.


----------



## BliND KiNK

tj_ras said:


> im not one to start yelling scenes, i just laughed about it on my way over to the other speed lift. im the quiet kid who will only talk your ear off over the internet or if you end up being a close freind. otherwise i have very little to say.


I'm the polar opposite the just never shuts the fuck up.... and occasionally has those I just said something funny moments in between all the static.


----------



## tj_ras

BliND KiNK said:


> I'm the polar opposite the just never shuts the fuck up.... and occasionally has those I just said something funny moments in between all the static.


im that way with my friends, its just if i dont know you well then your not gunna hear much from me. but if i met someone like you on the hill then id be fine finding something to bs about, cuzz thats how all my friends are. 


my conversations are more like brief staments that in my head have a funny punch line but if you dont know what im talking about then youll just be like "wtf this kid going on about".


----------



## Karasene

haha Leo what are you doing looking at pictures of guys and their biceps? :laugh:


----------



## BliND KiNK

I don't hold him accountable, I think he made fun of me at the time


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Karasene said:


> No, I won't make out with you.


Who said anything about making out this is about thumb jacking fart boxes!


----------



## Karasene

BurtonAvenger said:


> Who said anything about making out this is about thumb jacking fart boxes!


alright then!!! Bend over!!!


----------



## BliND KiNK

I don't want anything to do with this... salty park riders and snow betties fucking scare the death out of me... Only once have I seen a girl that loved snowboarding as much as myself and she might as well've been neutered...

My charm not working is ridiculous.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Karasene said:


> alright then!!! Bend over!!!


What want me to fart on your face?


----------



## kysnowboarder

I have sprayed someone on purpose once, it was great. A skier comes blazing by me (poles tucked in, no signs of any control) he just nearly misses me. He yard sales a few short yards in front of me. I have to cut around him and in the process put him in the white room...I loved it. Funny thing is I think he over reacted when he went by me, I think that is what caused him to crash to begin with...I still laughed when I sprayed him...


----------



## Alexander

Killer spray at the end.


----------



## Karasene

BurtonAvenger said:


> What want me to fart on your face?


Only if it turns you on.


----------



## BliND KiNK

Alexander said:


> Killer spray at the end.


I like that stoney bologna I want to do it... and I want enough snow to do that spray...I'd trade all of that to just be friends with Torstein... boooooooo


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Karasene said:


> Only if it turns you on.


Doesn't turn me on but I have 0 problem farting on someones face it's like farting in the gondola.


----------



## Jakey

YouTube - Snowboard Snow Slash Spray on Flatland by Ryan Knapton

Was doing that all day on holiday pulling off some good ones. Then took my helmet off as it was roasting. Was bombing it down a run done a slash carried on then done another one really quickly was spraying up the snow next thing I know i'm flying backwards real fast, caught my heel edge. Back smacks the ground then head real hard and bit my lip. Really fail, how I didn't concuss myself I don't know and I'm never gonna not wear my helmet if i'm messing around with tricks and bombing it. Needless to say I didn't try any for the rest of the holiday I was shook ha.


----------



## SAddiction

Hi guys,

I have just been teaching my fiance this. She now has a great slash and i regret teaching it to her. 

To do a sweet slash and get heaps of spray, there are a few simple steps:

Heelside Slash:

1. Get really low as you approach the person/object/skiier you want to spray (be on toes) - bent knees, low to the ground, think lion hunting prey in long grass!
2. When you reach the spot you want to slash, transfer your weight from your toes to your heels very rapidly.
3. As soon as your weight shifts onto your heels, counter rotate your upper body with your legs and begin to straighten your legs.

The big tip is to really throw your weight from toes to heels, and extend your legs as you spray. The more bent your knees were before the spray, the more push you give yourself.

The importance of the counter rotation is so you can ride away smoothly.

The best thing about a heelside spray is that you are already super low to the ground in your approach, so you dont have far to fall if you bail. Also, you can see your spray. Narcissistic but it is sweet when you pick a good pile of snow to slash and then nail it 


Toeside Spray:

This one, when done right, is the sickest of the slashes:

1. Get really low as you approach the person/object/skiier you want to spray (be on heels) - bent knees, low to the ground, think lion hunting prey in long grass!
2. When you reach the spot you want to slash, transfer your weight from your heels to your toes very rapidly.
3. As soon as your begins to shift weight to your toes, press hard on your toes, extending your legs and hump the mountain with you hips - hard. By doing this well, you create the angle big enough to really shoot snow. You do need to do a little counter rotating of the upper body here too, so that you can ride out clean.

The big thing with toeside slashes is that you dont really see them yourself. This is what took me a bit to learn is that you do these ones well if you dont try and see yourself doing the toeside slash  This is one for the lovers to watch or for the camera 

Sing out if you need any clarification.


----------



## Big Foot

I would never go out of my way to spray anyone! That's just rude! Now if people are sitting/standing in the middle of the run I'm coming down, and I have to actually go out of my way to avoid spraying them, they're getting sprayed. 

On a completely unrelated note, I'm constantly impressed by how much snow a 171 board can move when you're throwing 220lbs of weight into it. It's almost reason enough to wear an avy beacon on the groomers.


----------



## SAddiction

Hahahaha I can imagine what a 171 board with a 220lbs bloke slashing the hill would do!

Are you the reason there is no snow on the runs this season?

Keep a tight grip on that avy beacon bud!


----------



## Psi-Man

Big Foot said:


> I would never go out of my way to spray anyone! That's just rude! Now if people are sitting/standing in the middle of the run I'm coming down, and I have to actually go out of my way to avoid spraying them, they're getting sprayed.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, I'm constantly impressed by how much snow a 171 board can move when you're throwing 220lbs of weight into it. It's almost reason enough to wear an avy beacon on the groomers.


Years back I blasted a buddy of mine in Tahoe after he nailed me the previous run. I was on a 174 Supermodel and I weigh about the same, a little more actually. The only problem was it wasn't him. The guy was naturally totally pissed, but after apologizing profusely, he skied off. Thankfully, he was not the fighting type.


----------

